# دورة ( التحقيق في الحوادث الصناعية والحرائق )



## جمعة محمد سلامة (29 نوفمبر 2011)

أمل أن يجد الملف المرفق الرضا والقبول ... هذه دورة ( التحقيق في الحوادث 
الصناعية والحرائق ) كنت قد رشحت لحضورها خلال شهر ( 6 / 2007 ) بأحد المراكز 
التدريبية العاملة في ليبيا ... وقد حصل لي الشرف بأن قمت بتنفيذها بناء على
طلب من إحدى الشركات النفطية في ليبيا خلال شهر ( 11 / 2010 )

http://www.mediafire.com/?464hmgah0vd9d2n

لطلب الدورة ( نسخة وورد ) ... الرجاء مراسلتي على الإيميل الشخصي :
[email protected]

مع خالص تحياتي /
أخوكم : م / جمعة محمد سلامة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (30 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور أخي جمعة
كتيب مميز
ولكن لماذا لا تضع نسخة من ملف الوورد بدل من طلبه


----------



## HMS (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*بصراحة ملف مميز .. وبعد اذن صاحب الموضوع فقد رفعت الملف في المرفقات ..*


----------



## جمعة محمد سلامة (30 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور أخي غسان على مرورك ... وعلى كلماتك المحفزة ...

الهدف من طلب الدورة بنسخة الوورد :

أولاً : هو معرفة مامدى حرص الإخوة أعضاء المنتدى على إقتناء مثل هذه الدورات ( بهدف النسخ والإقتصاص من فحواها للإستفادة منها في برامج تدريبية موجهة ) ... فلغاية الآن قد إطلع على الموضوع 38 عضو ... في حين أن عضو واحد فقط قام بمراسلتي طالبا لها ... 

ثانياً : لمد جسور الصداقة والإخوة بيني وبين أعضاء المنتدى بهدف التعارف والتواصل ...

ثالثاً : الشكر موصول لكل من إطلع على مشاركتي ؛ سواء قام بالرد عليها أم لا ...


----------



## FIRASLNT (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*مشكور أخي جمعة*


----------



## ahmedeng2007 (30 نوفمبر 2011)

ملفات رائعة جدااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## جمال سعدالدين (26 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## safety gulf (5 ديسمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## fraidi (19 مايو 2014)

شكررررررررررررا


----------



## Ahmed M Saleh (24 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكور مدربنا الفاضل وربي يحفظك


----------

